# Looking for a WHELPING BOX please help



## buttonboy (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where to buy a good whelping box? Ive seen the plastic ones used and they get chewed up. Does anyone know a website to buy a nice WOOD whelping box at a decent price?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

You can build one from these instructions:

http://www.dog-health-guide.org/whelpingboxplans.html

Or you can buy one for between $90 and $120 depending on sized:

http://www.breederbase.com/

and more information here:

http://www.dog-spoiling-made-easy.com/whelping_boxes_for_dogs.html

How soon is your dog due and how did all this come about?


----------



## buttonboy (Dec 1, 2009)

Those are plastic whelping boxes. Ive had a dura whelp and they dont last a single litter and get chewed up. Are there any boxes for sale that are all wood?? Those are the only ones that last.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I think you'd get the best result builing your own!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

buttonboy said:


> Those are plastic whelping boxes. Ive had a dura whelp and they dont last a single litter and get chewed up. Are there any boxes for sale that are all wood?? Those are the only ones that last.


you really think wood ones will last any longer than a plastic one? my last litter had a blast w/ the woodwork in the puppy room and then you have the splinters to worry about (i got lucky w/ that).....

a kiddy wading pool does great for a whelping box but you will need something unchewable for when they're older....


----------

